# Sense dialer? GB VVM?



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I am currently running ShiftAOSP 2.6 and the rom is great in nearly every way.

Back when i was on Froyo 1.8.6 Bamf, i was able to switch out the Sense dialer for an AOSP style dialer and vice versa. Are there any AOSP mods to get the sense dialer (or something like it) back onto my phone? I prefer nearly everything else about AOSP, so only the dialer is important.

Also, has anyone gotten stock-VVM working on GB yet? Since google voice does not mesh well with verizon ive not been using it > <


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Use GO contacts it comes with a dialer which is like sense dialer.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

TouchPal Dialer is almost exactly like the Sense dialer. Who says GVoice doesn't mesh well with Verizon? I'm using it just fine an dandy.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using gvoice myself just fine.

That is an AOSP based rom iirc, so there is no chance that a sense dialer would be able to work on it. The only reason it worked on BAMF is that it is a Sense rom to begin with. Have to work with an alternative, like one of the two mentioned above.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

So how did you integrate google voice in with voicemail?

When i was doing research on this 6 months ago, they said it would cost 20$ to integrate google voice with my verizon number, and i would be charged off network minutes every time someone *left* a voicemail, is that true?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hell no, Verizon isn't even involved in the process. All I had to do was dial a number, and it forwarded unanswered calls to GVoice. It's totally seemless. Follow this tutorial: http://goo.gl/49r2f


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

I also suggest go dialer / go contacts. There are also skins available for go dialer.


----------



## Romified (Sep 20, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> Hell no. All I had to do was dial a number, I'm trying to locate what it was, I'll post back if I find it, and it forwarded unanswered calls to GVoice. It's totally seemless.


There is a how-to on Google if you log in to your Google account. And yes, you just call a number and enter a code, which directs Verizon to forward missed calls to Google voice rather than their voice mail. I use it and will not go back to Verizon vvm.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Note my post has been edited, I've linked a tutorial. http://goo.gl/49r2f


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you. I suppose a 20$ one time charge is better than 3$ for VVM anyway


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"anotherfiz said:


> Thank you. I suppose a 20$ one time charge is better than 3$ for VVM anyway


Buddy, there's no charge. None, whatsoever. What part of that aren't you comprehending?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> TouchPal Dialer is almost exactly like the Sense dialer. Who says GVoice doesn't mesh well with Verizon? I'm using it just fine an dandy.


This ^

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess that i had a number of misconceptions!

I now have my phone working with google voice as my VM handler. Realizing that i can get my voicemails emailed to me, im not even going to use the VVM function of Gvoice, email is enough =D

thanks all for your help


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice. Welcome to the fold.

I didn't care for the SMS or email notifications, and quite frankly the message transcription is a joke, so I disabled all of that, and I use it purely as a VVM app.


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it wise (or possible?) to totally replace the phone app in the system with a third party? Rather than just setting everything as default? Might be a little too resource obsessive.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"anotherfiz said:


> Is it wise (or possible?) to totally replace the phone app in the system with a third party? Rather than just setting everything as default? Might be a little too resource obsessive.


I think using a different dialer and totally replacing the phone app are two completely separate things. I could be wrong, but I think it's more akin to the idea of a GUI frontend to a CLI app.


----------

